# New 1/18th Track Opening Up in Hyde Park NY



## Trever007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, it's definate. we will be racing 1/18th scale indoors this winter...as soon as dirt is over. I'd guess sometime in october. The track area is 37 feet by 12 feet, smallest lanes will be 3 feet, all turns will have a minimum of 3 feet width throughout the turn. I'd think you could probably run tamiya minis on this track as well as F1(if the drivers are courteous and not board slammers anyway) and of course 1/12th scale pan would work fine too.
Oval will be raced also, with 6 foot lanes, on wednesday nights, on road on saturday nights. work on the track should be starting sometime this month. 
anyone interested can pm me, post here, or contact Rich @ 845-229-1379


----------

